# Unable to Launch Fireworks through Dreamweaver



## vrm (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Before asking here, I did post this question to the forum.

I am on a Mac mini (OS 10.4.4). Since migrating from my laptop (OS 10.3.9), I have been unable to open Fireworks MX 2004 (7.0.2) through Dreamweaver MX 2004 (7.0.1).

The error message: "Unable to Launch. System OS X: Applications: Macromedia Fireworks MX 2004: Fireworks MX 2004. Please be sure that this application exists and that there is enough memory to run it."

Yes, the application is on the system and runs (with Dreamweaver open) when I open it directly.

Thanks.
VRM


----------



## Moggster (May 13, 2006)

I had this problem and it was because FW8 was installed outside the OS X Applications Folder - this happened when I upgraded as the install disk doesnt default to the Apps folder as you might expect.
I moved my macromedia app folders into the main Mac OSX app folder and it now works OK. Not found any issues yet having done this.


----------



## minckster (May 13, 2006)

Dreamweaver's preferences for File Compare uses a colon notation for the path (e.g., Macintosh HD:usr:bin:twdiff). Perhaps it wants the same notation to find Fireworks in Preferences | File Types / Editors.

[Edit to add: I'm using DW8.]


----------

